# [Wet Thumb Forum]-DIY - Powerhead Filter



## Lazaro (Jul 22, 2004)

I came across a powerhead that can be modified into a filter by these means. I struck me as a cheep way to filter and not disturb the surface much without buying a canister. I was wondering if any of you guys tries this or what your takes on this may be.


----------



## Lazaro (Jul 22, 2004)

I came across a powerhead that can be modified into a filter by these means. I struck me as a cheep way to filter and not disturb the surface much without buying a canister. I was wondering if any of you guys tries this or what your takes on this may be.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

For what sized tank? I tried a similar setup when I first set up my 46g. I has cloudy, white water for nearly a month and things didn't clean up until I borrowed a friend's Magnum 350. After that, I just went out and purchased my own canister filter. If you have a smaller tank, it should work out okay.


----------



## Lazaro (Jul 22, 2004)

I have a 20 gallon tank. If I do this, I'll have to find an inconspicous place in such a small aquarium and place the waterflow as to not knock over plants. Is that a good size?


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not certain I fully understand filtering requirements, but I would think it would work for a tank like that. 

As to waterflow, if you can take the diffuser shown in the picture and have the outflow directed right towards one side of the tank, it should keep the plants for bending over too much. That is that I'm doing in my daughter's 10 gallon tank.


----------

